# Finally the gate is up.



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

My poor ferals had a bit of trauma today .... just a little bit.

My hubby has finally made the mesh gate for their room ..... and I have moved them into a smaller, sunnier, airier room.... they arent charmed with me at all , but they arent so ticked off that they are off their dinner :lol: 

My dogs are totaly disinterested ... now they start getting used to all day home exposure ... I have a box if they wish to hide , that I will leave for a few days until they settle in their new room. 

I have put mikey with them , he plays nicely with them and at least now he will have some company until his socilization classes are complete.

He'll graduate before the others tho


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

They'll adjust, I'm sure.


----------

